
Verifying Bit-Manipulations of Floating-Point [pdf] - ingve
http://theory.stanford.edu/~aiken/publications/papers/pldi16b.pdf
======
SFJulie
Well the title is a little misleading but exact.

It is much more we finally have a reliable/proven way for estimating errors in
floating point arithmetic for transcendental? operations notably on Intel
platform.

Which is both impressive and important, and makes me wonder why it took so
many times to appear while we use PC computers since so many years for non
linear system with error amplifications (risk assessment, turbulent flows, n
body problem).

I am like kind of surprised we make more and more use of computers for data
crunching, that we give more and more precision on the results but few
consider to check the exactitude : that results are less in value than the
resulting errors propagated by all approximations.

It casts doubt on the seriousness of the industry.

------
dtornabene
this looks like a really interesting paper, thanks for posting it.

